
The House Fund, a new seed fund for UC Berkeley - adenadel
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/18/meet-vc-jeremy-fiance-uc-berkeleys-24-year-old-superconnector/
======
beeboop
> He’s sharp. (He graduated with an interdisciplinary studies degree, having
> studied business, engineering, and design).

In my experience, interdisciplinary studies degrees have the reputation of
being for the people who are sort of dumb, failed to pass upper level classes
for intended major, and wound up doing general studies because they had so
many credit hours they couldn't use towards a single degree. Are
interdisciplinary studies degrees especially difficult or indicative of
intelligence elsewhere?

>It’s easy to understand their interest in Fiance.

Not really, and this article doesn't help at all either. The argument seems to
be that he made some some Photoshop graphics and pitched the idea of "Why not
me?" to a group of people he probably had connections with through friends or
family.

There is lots of stuff that is seemingly bullshit in this article I can't even
be bothered to address specifically.

------
adenadel
Jeremy also wrote an introduction to the House Fund

[https://medium.com/@thehousefund/introducing-the-house-
fund-...](https://medium.com/@thehousefund/introducing-the-house-fund-built-
for-berkeley-5cc1457b9891)

------
jaksmit
Jeremy hustled really hard to raise this fund. I look forward to seeing the
awesome investments that he makes

~~~
dikdik
Off topic, but I really loathe the word "hustled" that is ever popular in tech
circles.

Where I am from "to hustle" or a "hustler" means to rip someone off, to take
advantage of someone and provide as little value as possible. I'm never sure
if people are talking about ripping others off to make a profit or just mean
working really fast and diligently.

~~~
ibrahima
Isn't using hustle as a term for hard work pretty common in sports teams?
Like, a coach might tell his team "Good hustle" for working hard. I think
you're kind of right though in that in the tech industry it feels like it
means a little of both aspects depending on context.

